
Women Slowly Shifting to Higher-Paying College Majors - Bostonian
https://www.wsj.com/articles/women-slowly-shifting-to-higher-paying-college-majors-study-says-11570179600?mod=rsswn
======
Bostonian
The paper is [https://bfi.uchicago.edu/working-paper/a-cross-cohort-
analys...](https://bfi.uchicago.edu/working-paper/a-cross-cohort-analysis-of-
human-capital-specialization-and-the-college-gender-wage-gap/) "A Cross-Cohort
Analysis of Human Capital Specialization and the College Gender Wage Gap" by
Carolyn Sloane, Erik Hurst, and Dan Black.

